Ask HN: Is self-publishing a programming book a viable option nowadays? - crypto-jeronimo
======
superasn
I think in terms of viability, it is much better to create a resource than to
write a book nowadays. By resource I mean something that isn't just for
reading but has everything one could need to learn things quickly including
videos, screencasts, code academy like online exercises, etc.

I suggest you read this interview of egghead's creator on indiehackers[1]. May
give you some inspiration!

[1] [https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/how-we-turned-
coding-...](https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/how-we-turned-coding-
screencasts-into-a-million-dollar-business-f20ef382a1)

------
CyberFonic
It really depends on how you define "viable". For most technical writers book
sales are very poor return on the investment in time and effort. Far less that
what you could earn in doing programming work. But there non-financial
benefits that keep people going.

When you look at print on demand (POD) and eBook publishing angles, you might
be able to eke out some revenue. IMHO the only reason to publish a book is to
support your consulting and related activities. There still is some kudos in
being a "published author".

With a bit of googling you should be able to find some war stories by people
who have gone ahead and published their own technical books. I encourage you
to read about their experiences before making your decision.

------
Raed667
My personal observation is that you need a brand around it. Video lessons,
github activity, twitter presence etc...

~~~
CyberFonic
Agreed! The book could be one aspect of a portfolio of "products" related to
your main topic.

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
Yeah, that's the idea basically.

And the question had to do with whether having such kind of a "platform" would
benefit more from having the book component published by professionals, or
self-published.

------
trumbitta2
I highly suggest this practical guide:
[http://nathanbarry.com/authority/](http://nathanbarry.com/authority/)

It worked for me in 2013

More info on how it ended: [http://nathanbarry.com/authority-case-
studies/](http://nathanbarry.com/authority-case-studies/)

------
tlb
Why do you want to self-publish? Because you don't think you can get an
established publisher to work with you, or because you want more control over
printing and distribution?

Either way, there are several good small publishers that might work with you.
They'll save you a lot of pain -- don't underestimate the work of printing,
marketing, and distribution.

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
I'd say, the major concern has been the limited control in terms of the kind
of deal I'd be left with.

Could you, please, provide some examples of those small publishers you got in
mind (in case you actually did)?

> They'll save you a lot of pain -- don't underestimate the work of printing,
> marketing, and distribution.

That's a great point! I completely agree.

~~~
tlb
Well-regarded tech book publishers include:

\- O'Reilly (huge)

\- APress

\- MIT Press

\- Manning ([https://www.manning.com/](https://www.manning.com/))

\- Packt ([https://www.packtpub.com/](https://www.packtpub.com/))

The best way to choose is to look for books similar in style or audience to
what you want to write and talk to the authors about their experience. Your
experience will be largely determined with the particular editor you work
with, so try to get feedback about them. It's also better, when talking to a
publisher, to have a warm intro from a fellow author than to cold-email.

